# Bomb bounces off helmet



## John A Silkstone (Mar 27, 2010)

The article below is about Lance Sergeant Richard French of the Coldstream Guard. His father Colonel Micky French has recently retired from the Royal Army Medical Corps.

Silky.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...6/Taliban-bomb-pings-off-soldiers-helmet.html


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2010)

Great news he survived the grenade attack and great news the Government have started issuing enough of this kit for it to make such a difference.


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Mar 28, 2010)

*Better late than never.*


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 28, 2010)

GunBunnyInaMAB said:


> *Better late than never.*


 
Agreed mate


----------

